# Ban in Australia affects my application for Canada Immigration



## megastarr (Aug 14, 2017)

Dear... I have a ban to apply for temporary visa in Australia due to overstaying in Australia. Now I am planning to apply for Canada. I am worried that it would affect my application in Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Unless you intend to lie you would have to declare it and it might have an impact.


----------



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

You have not committed any criminal offence buddy . Don’t feel bad about what has happended. 
There would have been some genuine reason for your stay being extended. 
Aus immigration officers would have put a permanent Ban for you if you had done something really bad . 
It’s only a temporary ban to a specific visa for AUS only. 
Just go ahead with the processing for Canada . Be confident and justify the reason for your extended stay if questioned . 

All the best


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

syncroy said:


> You have not committed any criminal offence buddy . Don’t feel bad about what has happended.
> There would have been some genuine reason for your stay being extended.
> Aus immigration officers would have put a permanent Ban for you if you had done something really bad .
> It’s only a temporary ban to a specific visa for AUS only.
> ...


I wouldn't necessarily follow this information.

While you may not have committed any criminal offense in Australia, you have overstayed your visa and have been issued a ban. 

This information (the ban) is of interest to the Canadian government... if you are brazen enough to overstay a visa for Australia, they cannot but wonder if you will do the same in Canada.

You _must_ declare this ban on your application. Declare it and give the reason(s) why you overstayed and the length of the ban.

It is impossible for any of us to tell you whether you will be refused a visa to come to Canada, as none of us works for the government, but if you _do not_ declare the ban and the reasons for it and the Canadian government discovers that you have been issued a ban by the Australian government, then it is well within the government of Canada's right to refuse your application, as you will have deceived them on your application.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or to send you back home if they made the error of giving you one, based on your false information. Which is a crime in Canada.


----------

